# Bella's home performed dental job



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a good girl! I am so impressed.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How good your dog is, love your daughter.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a patient girl Bella is. I don't think my boys would lay still for a thorough teeth cleaning like that.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am super impressed with how cooperative she is!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

BTW, where did you purchase that dental tool? Perhaps I'll give it a go with Cocasse. His teeth are so much better than when I first brought him home but he does have a few spots that need a cleaning up.


----------



## pride-and-joy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Surgical steel scraper*



C's Mom said:


> BTW, where did you purchase that dental tool?


I got it online but can't remember exactly where I purchased it . I think it was petedge.com....the "double end" tool.

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/thum...&subCategoryId=303&Ns=CATEGORY_SEQ_303&N=2429


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks. Going to keep my eye open for one.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Bella is a doll and soooo patient!!!
Your daughter CRACKS ME UP!!!


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

You could try asking your dentist/dental hygienist for old instruments. Once they get too worn down, they get thrown out. They are still perfectly fine for cleaning dog teeth though. My mom is a hygienist and gave me a handful of different instruments. I clean cooper's teeth every couple months and he is equally is patient (thankfully).


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow...What a GOOD GIRL!!!! Your daughter and your pug crack me up as well!


----------

